# Time to break out the Rifles



## notoo7 (Apr 12, 2012)

Just realized ammo stocks are lower than I remembered. Where do you guys go for decent priced ammo locally?


----------



## reel_crazy (Oct 1, 2007)

usa performance had a few boxes of 5.56 a few weeks ago... bulk has been hard to come by but i would give them a shot.. 

i have some 5.56 i would donate for some trigger time.. 

would take some coin to feed that bunch.. kinda like a pack of teenagers.. 

rich


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Never understood why people post pictures like this on a public forum. To each his own I guess.


----------



## knot @ Work (Apr 18, 2012)

Nice collection, very impressive......

Looks like your ready for about anything...


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

Most of my ammo comes through the mail... Especially, the bulk stuff. Lots of hungry mouths to feed right there!


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

Splittine said:


> Never understood why people post pictures like this on a public forum. To each his own I guess.


gotta show off your interweb badassness! And i still dont understand why people insist on putting so much crap on an AR...it doesnt change the way it shoots...guess being a geardo make you cool? Hell i get to play with some of the coolest weapons the army has to offer and my M4 doesnt have all that crap on it


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

Yeah, its fun to show off the kids...


----------



## notoo7 (Apr 12, 2012)

Thanks guys, I used to manage a gun store in Las Vegas and teach CCW. Normally I buy bulk from ammo man.com, ammunitiontogo, aim, etc. 
Just curious if there are any good places locally if you need smaller amounts. Once we get settled, we are always interested in shooting with others.


----------



## notoo7 (Apr 12, 2012)

Man scuba that is an impressive HK collection making me miss the P7M8s I had.


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

They are great guns. Sadly, I am down to one P7M8 and one USP Tactical now - with the newly acquired P9S 45 Combat to keep them company. Academy Sports does offer cans of various loadings for ok prices -- if you need a few hundred rounds to get you by.


----------



## notoo7 (Apr 12, 2012)

I saw that P9s you picked up, very nice. Makes me wish I would've checked out Trade Winds on our last trip to Fort Walton.


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

I find Wal-mart has the best price on alot of ammo,but for bulk its best to stick to the net.JMO.I placed a order with ammo man last night after looking for the best price,can't bet one price delivered.


----------

